# Monday....



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

Mondays are when I like to wash my sheets and get them hung outside (makes a bad day into a great one when you snuggle into bed)... and the sun is actually shining.... I'm so excited.... 

I think I should probably wash windows too.... stupid sun.... ....

I also want to clean out my kitchen cabinets (organize & wipe out)....


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Michelle~ wanna do those cupboards fast? Let a toddler play in the ones where the pans and mixing bowls are! They can pull everything out faster than we can. You can wash them out and by the time you are ready to put stuff back in, the kids are tired of the game! They might even help wash the doors! Of course, when you get to the one with the bread pans in it, they are gonna wanna make bread. I swear! It's like that story, "If you give a mouse a cookie.." Only in our house, it's "If you give a Marky and breadpan...."!!!(he doesnt like store bought bread........lol)

BTW_kids will also do windows if you use food coloring to color the spray different colors in their little bottles. It's water play to them!


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I decided to start mucking out the spare bedroom...something I've been putting off for 3 YEARS!!!! I pulled everything out that was on the bed and floor and took it into MY bedroom so I would HAVE to deal with it or not be able to sleep in my bed tonight!!! I decided that I am going to have to pretend that I am moving to a little one room cabin in the woods....I hope to have a load for the thrift store soon. I've scrubbed the floor good and am getting ready to move the bed to a different position in the room...I'm scared to know what is UNDER the bed!!! Please pray for me today. If I can get this room done - you don't know HOW good I will feel!!! (or maybe you WILL!) Kim


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Keeping everything crossed for you, Kim!! I know exactly what a pain it is to have something weighing down your mind for such a long time before you get to it. When you've finally finished it, you will feel like you've lost 50 pounds!


----------

